# Calvin's Christology



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd be grateful if anyone can point me to materials found on the web. Thanks!


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 4, 2014)

This monograph by McCormack might be helpful.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks - I am after a web source, though.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 5, 2014)

The _Commentaries_ and _Institutes_ are available at ccel.org. Those would certainly be the first stop for Calvin's Christology, though the letters are a helpful supplement for the _autotheos_ question and controversy. Of course Christology will come up again and again in the commentaries, but consulting classical texts like John 1, Colossians 1, and Hebrews 1 would certainly give you the contours of the doctrine.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 6, 2014)

You might start with this assessment on one aspect of Calvin's views:

http://www.midamerica.edu/uploads/files/pdf/journal/venema20.pdf

The link above is very slow so I have attached the item:

View attachment Calvin's on Imputation of Active Obedience.pdf


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 6, 2014)

I know some Lutheran-esque folks have attacked Calvin's exegesis of John 14. Don't remember the specifics, just that they went there.


----------

